# HORRIBLE TRAGEDY!!!!!!!!!!!



## Utopia93 (Dec 16, 2007)

My hissing roach was giving birth and finally released her ooth, and the babies were halfway out. The next day she was dead and all of her babies died mid-hatch. I cheeked the ooth and dissected it, the babies just died halfway and were perfectly formed. I really wished that her 15 babies would've survived. a sad end to my hissing roach, Ophelia. How could this have happened?


----------



## thebugwife (Dec 18, 2007)

Well my first guess would be not warm enough, and/or moist.

These guys like it warmer better!

I had a few hissers to begin with and kept wondering why they 'miscarried' come to find out it was all about the temp.

They do really well 85-95 F.

Of course then you need to have more moisture cause they dry out faster.

We have hundreds now that their in the "roach" closet.

We have seven species of roaches now and we keep the closet about 89 F. in the winter, its hard to keep anything warmer than that in this house.


----------

